# titre/mesure/idée/marché /.../.../ -PHARE



## Paz Juan Gutiérrez

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous vers l'espagnol un "titre-phare"?

Merci d'avance


----------



## totor

*phare* se puede traducir como lo que está *en la punta*, *en la vanguardia*. pero habría que ver un poco el contexto.

y bienvenido a este foro, juan.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Titre-phare.-Suele utilizarse para destacar títulos de canciones que a uno le gustan.



> *Et si vous deviez garder un titre “phare” de chaque année de votre vie ?*
> 
> Quelle serait votre liste _idéale_ ? Voici la mienne, avec quelques trous… Je suis né en 1974.
> Donc :
> 1974 :Mon vieux - Daniel Guichard
> 1975 : Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


Source


----------



## jacotot

"phare" en tu caso puede traducirse por "emblematico"


----------



## claudie

Como se puede traducir "produit phare" en espanol ? Por ejemplo EL producto de una empresa, el mas elaborado, sofisticado....

Dudo que se pueda traducir por producto faro ???

gracias a todos


----------



## puliku

Hola,

Para mí, salvo en casos muy precisos, en ningún caso podrás usar la expresión "producto faro" en tu contexto.
En cambio, yo te propongo la expresión "producto estrella" que me parece más adecuada.

Apoyo mi propuesta en google ("producto estrella" 227.000 resultados). Además, las publicidades te enseñan en la mayoría de los casos su 'producto estrella'.

Puli!


----------



## Peach Pit

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous!

Je cherche à traduire les mots en gras:"Trois* marchés phare* contribuent à cette progression. Tout d’abord, le marché français, premier émetteur, avec +19%. Suivent ensuite les Britanniques avec +17% et, enfin, le marché italien, à +16%."

Mercados en la punta? Mercados estrellas? Ça me paraît un peu bizarre...
Quelqu'un aurait une meilleure idée? 

Merci!!!


----------



## grandluc

Hola
Tres mercados estrella... Es lo único que se me ocurre.


----------



## Peach Pit

Lo voy a pensar más... Gracias!


----------



## grandluc

Tres mercados líderes... ¿Te gusta más?


----------



## chics

¿Mercado _estandarte_? 
lo raro es que la palabra se suele emplear a productos, a líneas o gamas, a marcas de una empresa. Aquí se refiere a mercados ¿por qué no? se refiere al más típico y reconocible, al que ponen más énfasis en que sea conocido y representante de (aquí los ususarios/conumidores de) la empresa.


----------



## Carla Breut

¡Hola amigos!
¿Cómo traduciríais "idée phare"? ¿Idea faro, idea guía?
Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

Las dos son buenas. "Faro" es un poco más utilizada que "guía".


----------



## Yolita

Idea/pensamiento/visión/concepto 
central / ejemplar / emblemático/a / conductor/a /directriz / modelo /faro

todo según en qué contexto


----------



## Ángeles R.

*Nueva pregunta*
​* 
Idée phare*

Hola! 

Tengo que traducir un artículo periodístico del 2003 que trata sobre el rechazo a la reforma de la PAC (Politique Agricole Commune). En el mismo aparece esta expresión en la phrase: ... en rejetant l'idée phare du projet .."

¿Cual es el origen de esta expresión? ¿ Cual sería la mejor traducción?
Gracias por ayudarme.

Ángeles R.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Ángeles R. y bienvenida al foro.

Yolita ha contestado ampliamente a tu pregunta.
En cuento al origen, supongo que se ha elegido el faro ya que ilumina con intensidad y sirve de guía a los barcos.


----------



## Ángeles R.

Soy nueva en el foro. Agradezco vuestras consejos y respuestas

  Ángeles R.


----------



## Paciente

Hola/Bonjour!

¿Cómo diríais esta expresión en castellano? "Cien Años de Soledad, le roman phare de l'écrivain Gabriel García Marquez" (pour donner un exemple)
Pienso en algo banal como la novela más importante o quizá "novela hito" (pero en este caso seguido de hito de las letras hispanoamericanas no?)
Gracias/Merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- insignia

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola Paciente:

Fíjate qué curioso ejemplo encontré en la red:

http://www.elmundodetehuacan.com/index.php?command=show_news&news_id=11041

Además de la propuesta de Martine, pienso en "emblemática".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo  diría también: la novelá *más emblemática* de ....-ver ejemplos aquí: http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rls=ig&rlz=1W1GGIT_es&q=novela+m%C3%A1s+emblem%C3%A1tica&btnG=Buscar&meta=lr%3Dlang_es%7Clang_fr


----------



## Athos de Tracia

*¿Novela cumbre* podría valer o tiene un sentido distinto *a roman phare?*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Athos de Tracia said:


> *¿Novela cumbre* podría valer o tiene un sentido distinto *a roman phare?*


Hola:
Si, también se utiliza bastante - http://www.google.com/search?q="nov...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es
aunque puede se asocie más con obra: "obra cumbre".


----------



## Paciente

Muchas gracias por vuestro interés y vuestras respuestas...
'Novela insignia' es quizá lo más próximo al sentido original aunque novela más emblemática parece sonar más natural! Jeje por lo visto novela-faro no es inexistente aunque sí supongo que podría ser considerado como un galicismo
Nos vemos...


----------



## Temp

Hola!
En un texto sobre la llegada al poder de Staline he encontrado "mesure-phare" despues de haber indagado un poco, lo tradusco como "medida emblemática" o "medida vanguardista", pero no tengo nii idea de lo que es.
el contexto es:
Staline, seul maître à bord, n’hésite pas dès lors à adopter une *mesure-phare* prônée par l’ancienne opposition
Merci d'avane!


----------



## GURB

Hola
*medida estrella*


----------



## Kono H.

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola foro:
Me gustaría saber qué son los "films phares".

Agradezco desde ya sus respuestas =)


----------



## Maupassant

En este texto de Le Figaro sobre productos cosméticos aparece "molécule phare".

http://madame.lefigaro.fr/beaute/nos-premiers-prix-240308-11315

Frase: "Première surprise, le flacon roll-on muni d’une bille massante qui draine et stimule le visage tout en délivrant le produit. Dans un second temps, on savoure les pouvoirs de sa molécule phare, le fameux Pro-Xylane, qui tonifie la peau, la redensifie et redessine l’ovale. Le bonus : au frigo, l’effet frais renforce son action."

¿Cómo traduciríais "molécule phare", como "molécula estrella", como "molécula puntera", ...?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## palabrasconfusas

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola a todos la frase que yo me he encontrado es la siguiente:

"...du _HDZ_, *formation-phare* fondée en 1989 par le père de la nation croate contemporaine, l’*emblématique* Franjo Tudjman."

Y mi idea

"...del HDZ, *formación emblemática* fundada en 1989 por el no menos *emblemático* Franjo Tudjman, padre de la nación croata contemporánea."


----------



## Pacort

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola, espero alguien me pueda ayudar a traducir al español: " Audit Valeur en Douane, le *redressement phare* de l’administration des douane "
es todo el contexto que tengo.
Saludos


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,


Pacort said:


> es todo el contexto que tengo.


Pourtant, la lecture du texte source est probablement utile 
Ne serait-ce que pour comprendre rapidement de quoi il est question lorsqu'on parle de redressement.


----------



## Pacort

jprr said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourtant, la lecture du texte source est probablement utile
> Ne serait-ce que pour comprendre rapidement de quoi il est question lorsqu'on parle de redressement.


Pues he estado tomando "redressement" como "ajuste" o "corrección" del TVA para ser más exactos, pero aquí ya no me cuadra.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pacort said:


> Pues he estado tomando "redressement" como "ajuste" o "corrección" del TVA para ser más exactos, pero aquí ya no me cuadra.


Aquí, y de acuerdo con tu texto, no se trata del IVA (TVA) sino del valor aduanero de las mercancías y de la inspección que se puede llevar a cabo en conformidad con el llamado Código Aduanero de la Unión.
En resumidas cuentas, yo  entiendo redressement phare como *procedimiento (de rectificación) estrella.*


----------



## Pacort

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Athos,

Efectivamente en este renglón no se trata del IVA, pero en otros párrafos (donde se hablaba de IVA entre otros) es como lo estaba usando, era solo para referencia. Saludos


----------

